# What kind of dewormer?



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, I know breeders and rescues buy their own vet-quality de-wormer. I've been told it's Strongid. My own vet, if I ask for de-wormer, will give me a thick yellow-ish liquid (he says it's pyrantel pamoate, calls it "horse de-wormer", and says it tastes like banana/vanilla, but doesn't name a brand) that he gets from his fridge. He pulls it out of a largish bottle (like a peroxide bottle). Anyway, I'm trying to buy some for myself. Honestly I can't seem to find the right stuff. Here's the Strongid I found: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15498+15506+16161&pcatid=16161

It comes in a large syringe, not a bottle, and it says it's a paste, not a liquid. Is it the right stuff?


----------



## maleko (Nov 23, 2008)

No. Why do you think you need it? Are you seeing worms in their stool?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't use it for the dogs. They get Heartgard monthly and I think that should take care of any worms. I use it for rescue kittens/cats. I could probably just keep buying it from my vet, but he charges about 50¢ a cc and I'm sure I can find it cheaper. I KNOW breeders use it all the time and I figured someone here ought to know what kind it is.

I asked once before what brand it is, and I was told by several people that it is Strongid. I just wondered if the stuff in the large syringe is the right kind of Strongid.

ETA: the vet says the proper dose is one cc per 16 pounds.


----------



## maleko (Nov 23, 2008)

Look for strongid T


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, that seems to be the right stuff.


----------

